
Commodore 64 emulator and software library - vikingo9
https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_c64?and%5B%5D=emulator%3Avice-resid&sin=
======
beagle3
If you only want to enjoy the music, there’s
[https://hvsc.c64.org/](https://hvsc.c64.org/) which is a project to collect
and document every tune ever produced with the C64.

The C64’s SID chip was way ahead of its time, capable of 8-bit 48Khz sample
playing - on a machine from 1981, with 64K ram, and 1Mhz CPU[0]

Some PCs gained comparable sound output capability about a decade or so later
with the appearance of the original SoundBlaster; it wasn’t until 1996 or so
before this became standard with PCs.

[0] The hardware was always capable; the way to get it was only discovered in
the last decade by Mahoney, see the examples and comments in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16696246](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16696246)
; Still, at every point in time until about 2000 or so, only Amigas produced
better sounds among personal computers.

~~~
randomfinn
> Still, at every point in time until about 2000 or so, only Amigas produced
> better sounds among personal computers.

Gravis Ultrasound was released in 1992. It was probably best known in the demo
scene, but got some game support too.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravis_Ultrasound](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gravis_Ultrasound)

~~~
beagle3
I meant “typical personal computer”; Gravis was indeed marvelous but did not
enjoy any significant market share; Sound Blaster was the standard, and 16-bit
did not really become common until almost 2000

------
indigodaddy
The page is not that great for browsing on mobile, but does anyone know if
archive.org has a similar emulator and program library for Atari 400/800? This
is pretty amazing.

~~~
pjmlp
What I am aware of are the old programming books, in case you don't know about
the web site.

[https://www.atariarchives.org/](https://www.atariarchives.org/)

------
svachalek
Has anyone figured out what to use for joystick input? Most of these programs
require one and I haven't found a way to fake it.

~~~
qbrass
It defaults to the numberpad on joystick port 2 with 0 being the fire button,
make sure numlock is on.

If you need to change the defaults, hit F12 to get the emulator menu.

